# Switching to eir not going well Installer missed appointment



## Frank (9 Jul 2016)

Switched to eir on June 27th received 2 new phones for OH and I so far so good .

Appointment arranged for Tuesday July 5th for between 9 and 5 poor enough but ok day off arranged.

Rang on Monday to confirm then Tuesday morning to be told last appointment of the day between 3 and 5 could have taken a half day but ok.

4.45 got an emergency call from work, have to go. 
Called my father to be at the house on the off chance that installer needed access 
Called eir at 4.55 to tell them appointment missed  what was going on and I had to leave, if required access was available with a bit of notice.

5.15 installer call to say I am on the way told him the story of me gone but access available, he said he would take a walk around.

I asked the installer are they being given too many appointments he admitted yes no room for any problems.

Read on the eir website that there is an option of a morning or afternoon appointment this was not give to me.

New appointment booked for friday 15th I asked for an am appointment this was confirmed 

I know this went on a bit but 

1. the lack of a call from the installer is shocking customer service?
2. The scheduling is not even offering the appointments still on the eir website.
3. The take a day off and wait for providing a service.

No doubt I am the only person that has had this experience.

If the next appointment doesn't go well eir will be told to jump and UPC will be renegotiated. 

So much for competition.


----------



## theresa1 (9 Jul 2016)

If the guy called between 3 and 5 and no one home -sorry it's your problem. Some guy's ring ahead and some don't -that's the same with all company's -nothing is going to change that - we live in Ireland.

am appointments are given -Installer gets stuck on a job -show's up to your house 2.30pm -will always keep happening.

You get a pm apt after 1pm - guy is ahead of schedule he will call 12.30pm -maybe he will callback later if he missed you -you might get a apology -it's Ireland.

Companies don't loose sleep on this kind off stuff -you shouldn't either.

One final comment -the more you complicate things (not having a go at you) the more likely apt will go wrong. e.g. can you call to my neighbour for key, can you ring me before -I'm only 15 minutes away at my job.


----------



## Frank (9 Jul 2016)

Guy did not arrive at the house until 5.20 after I waited all day Theresa 

No complication I was in the house until 4.55 pm no call no courtesy no customer service. 

If I am going to be late I call 

He knew he was going to be late.


----------



## MAX01 (9 Jul 2016)

My sister moved to Eir and deeply regretted her decision. She said their customer service is appalling and she has had nothing but trouble with them.


----------



## Frank (9 Jul 2016)

I had read the horror stories alright, but you only ever hear the bad.

I am not unreasonable they can have one more go at this.

I think I need to get the phone line in to have the options to look at others that come through the phone line.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (9 Jul 2016)

I ditched eir(com) two years ago and it's the best decision I made. I was a loyal cutomer for years and years and years but service became so bad I had to move. They released me from my Internet subscription and I moved to a dish (wireless) provider. When my telephone contract ended my new provider took on my landline service with no change of number.

I had a lengthy converstaion with an eir(com) engineer had he told me that lines that were never meant to be split were split many times over and that eir(com) just couldn't provide the service they promised.

You've had a taster of what they'll be like ... you should get out of eir(com) now before you get in too deep with them.


----------



## cremeegg (9 Jul 2016)

Poor customer service from eir(com). I'm shocked, they have an excellent reputation for their customer service.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (9 Jul 2016)

cremeegg said:


> Poor customer service from eir(com). I'm shocked, they have an excellent reputation for their customer service.



Sarchasm I hope ....


----------



## theresa1 (10 Jul 2016)

So the Installer was 20 minutes late - that's nothing and why would he phone you over 20 minutes. The agents on the phone give too high expectations under pressure from Customer's (not suggesting you did this).

If the Installer never showed at all fair enough but 20 minutes late. Most companies don't even narrow down a timescale more than AM or PM.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (10 Jul 2016)

theresa1 said:


> So the Installer was 20 minutes late - that's nothing and why would he phone you over 20 minutes. The agents on the phone give too high expectations under pressure from Customer's (not suggesting you did this).
> 
> If the Installer never showed at all fair enough but 20 minutes late. Most companies don't even narrow down a timescale more than AM or PM.



I don't agree with this view at all. Eir(com) are a company touting for business - they give a.m. or p.m. appointments. They give specific times. 20 minutes late is a lot when given a timescale of 3.00 to 5.00 p.m.

20 minutes late could have been communicated to the customer with one quick phone call. Couriers ring in advance to say they are on the way etc. It's a pity the Eir(com) installer couldn't have made one quick phone call to explain his position.

Sky for example will give a time range and will text a reminder in advance. I've had Sky out a few times and the installer has always rang to say he is on his way or that he has been delayed.

You'll probably say I'm biased towards eir(com) and I probably am. My experience of them as a long service, loyal customer who always paid his bill on time, has been terrible at the end. My Internet connection speed became non existent and I'm only half a mile from the nearest exchange. They acknowledged this when they released me from the contract.

Eir(com) should be more focussed on getting their infrastructure up to date, more focussed on keeping the customers they have and treating their new potential customers with the respect they deserve.

The amount of money they spent halfing their name from eircom to eir could surely have been spent better elsewhere?

A 'hip' name isn't any good if you're still up to your old tricks.


----------



## Frank (10 Jul 2016)

Installer was 20 mins late I made arrangements with my father to meet him and provide access, no interest his day was done.

They do phones but not courtesy phone calls.

No apology for wasted days holiday.

Any chance you work for eircom Theresa ????


----------



## theresa1 (11 Jul 2016)

No I don't work for Eir and a few year's ago I was thankfully able to cut all ties with the company as a customer. I have certainly been messed around in the past.


----------



## Frank (21 Jul 2016)

OK Eir canceled 
Had a chat with the 2 sales persons in the shed some light.
Dropped calls in the centers are due to negative effect of long calls on bonus payments.
The guys in the shop reckoned a new phone line install should be possible in days not months as the second installer told me.
The told me this is supposed to be part of the current deal.


Switched the lot back to UPC never actually left them in the end 2 new sims a new modem and a horizon box.
At every stage I had an email of when gear was being delivered.
2 Hour window for delivery or option to change on line.
Got the modem and box delivered to depot beside work.
Got it all plugged in and working tonight pretty easy.

Will see how the billing goes.


----------

